# Connexion très lente sur windows 7



## PandaColada (15 Mars 2018)

Bonjour ! Je viens d'installer Windows 7 sur mon MacBook pro, tout marche niquel sauf la connexion Internet ! Le débit anormalement lent, bien que je sois en wi-fi, ma connexion n'est pas aussi faible habituellement (la connexion ne dépasse pas les 50ko/s...).

J'ai installé tous les drivers fournis par l'assistant bootcamp.

J'ai vu une solution comme quoi il faudrait passer la sécurité en WPA2 - Personel (elle est actuellement en WPA - Personel). J'arrive à changer la sécurité de ma box via les propriétés mais cela m'indique que la sécurité n'est plus compatible avec celle de mon ordinateur.. or je ne sais pas comment procéder. 

Comment faire ? 
Merci de votre aide !


----------

